# 24 hr complete build of an 8ft viv from start to finish (pic heavy)



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well like the title says i bought the viv lights mats and uv"s for 200 quid yesterday and now its complete wot do you all reckon,it houses chameleon,het burm,albino burm,and rankins,its running a 600w thermosat on the 2 burms and a 300w on each of the others,astro turf substrate,on 2 and calc sand in the rankins(they love it),leds on remote contol,the branches i stripped and backed my self,wot do you all reckon in total it obviously wasnt 200 quid lol in total it probably cost me around 380 ish,,each heat lamp has a fitted guard it my front room master piece i love it 

YESTERDAY 



























TODAY




























































































wot do you all reckon took me about 10 hrs today


----------



## wayne34 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats blimmin amazing mate, how much did you spend setting it up?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks great, I wish I could do things like that. Are those hygrometers and thermometers there for decoration?:lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

wayne34 said:


> Thats blimmin amazing mate, how much did you spend setting it up?


it probably cost me 380 but thats only cuz i had a lot of bits lying around if i added everything up ive got in there like therms remote control system plants bowls l.e.d"s,astro turf ect probably around 600 quid with pout the reptiles



Jczreptiles said:


> Looks great, I wish I could do things like that. Are those hygrometers and thermometers there for decoration?:lol2:


there just there so i can keep any eye on everyting to be honest lilke as if the fuse blew on the mats or sumat ide know sooner rather than when its too late like


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Job done : victory:

Jay


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thank god :2thumb:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

looks good mate 

I would ditch the dial gauges though and go for digital ones


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Mik3F said:


> looks good mate
> 
> I would ditch the dial gauges though and go for digital ones


im probably going to go with the exo terra digital ones at the week end i just havent got time this week to go to cardiff to grab them i need a few little finishibg touches but nothing serious,,back to work 2 moro


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Do I spy a burm in the second viv, can't see any other occupants though


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i have a chameleon in the far left one a het burm in the inside left one onkly a baby at 3ft,a high orange albino burm in the 2nd from the right,and 2 rankins in the far right cool hey


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

You sure you did'nt buy it as is from ern79 as he sold his one from maidenhead aquatics on the 13 to a chap in wales.


----------



## pete and molly (Nov 20, 2009)

thats very cool 

worth every second of the 24 hour build :no1:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

wingsy said:


> You sure you did'nt buy it as is from ern79 as he sold his one from maidenhead aquatics on the 13 to a chap in wales.


no shit man i got done well,,he left all the lighting in and uvs so all good,,the dials locks waterfall,i couldnt have built one as good as this for 30o quid never mind 2 with all the lighting and locks so really mate i is chuffed to bits and it fits my front room like a glove


----------



## Vinss (Mar 9, 2010)

Your work is quite inspiring; it makes me want to take on such projects. Very nicely done, great clean work, seriously, that’s some beautiful installation you’ve got yourself there.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks mate thats inspiring me too start the 4ft leo build,it gonna be split in half horizontally each area will 46" long x 14" high x 23" deep,with a heat mat at one end of each area (both to the right ),,fully vented on both levels with a 3ft uv on each level and custom fake rock background,lets see wot this turns out like im starting it 2 moro nite after work


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

:2thumb: that is AMAZON! very well done to u thats a nice feature to any room, one thing, wont the sound of the TV stress the Reps? just wondering coz i worried about playin my CD player in the same room as my Reps, that may b me just been silly lol: victory:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i dont have the telly loud but ye it could do good excuse to get surround sound lolm


----------



## Phil_n (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good. I wouldnt bother with them guards over the heat source though. I use to have one and it just gave my beardie a a way to climb up. without what can they grab? They seriosuly dont protect just give them an oppurtunity to hurt them selves.

But seriously nice work


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i aint got beardies tho i have 2 burms and a chameleon and the rankins lamp is to high for them to reach anyways so is all cool mate


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful Vivs and not meaning to sound daft but I havent come across a lighting system like that where you can change the colour of the same bulb. Do you use this as the heat source and if so where abouts could I get one cause it would be brilliant in my two boa's enclosures?

Thanks 

Vi


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

there just blue leds running in 10" sections running thru each viv then out the other end then plugged in to the remote control reciever,,the led systems can be picked up from city electrical factors (c.e.f) theres one in every town,,yell.com them,,and the cheap remote controls range from 6 to 30 quid i went for a 3kw system so i could contol upto 3,120 watts thru each remote safely and believe me i aint even running half of that thru either of them,,oh also the leds are available in loads of colours


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

that looks awsome m8 :no1:


----------

